# NO WAY!! Marshall's olive wood cutting board slingshot



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

Saw this little Olive wood cutting board that's 7/8 inch thick and 9"X 4.5" wide.

Had a hole in the handle and a handle almost ready. Gonna turn this into a slingshot.

was $4!

Will this wood be strong enough?

What type saw is best? Can I use my coping saw?


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

ooo good find. And for $4!! THats some great looking wood! I would say your coping saw is fine.


----------



## pelleteer (Dec 19, 2009)

Olive is a good (as well as obviously beautiful







)hardwood. It should be fine strength-wise. Coping saw should work okay. Look forward to the finished product.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Cliff, that is a great find Bud. That is a partial Burl with all the wavy growth rings. Wonderful looking piece of wood! Try to incorporate as much of the figure into the frame as possible. With some clever and careful mark out ,you might be able to get a few frames from that piece. Just be careful when you finally have it finished and rigged up.Burl has a tendency to have voids and weak areas in it sometimes, so draw her back below your eyes when finally done just to be safe. I do that with all my frames anyway. Good luck with that great looking piece! Flatband


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

Flatband said:


> Cliff, that is a great find Bud. That is a partial Burl with all the wavy growth rings. Wonderful looking piece of wood! Try to incorporate as much of the figure into the frame as possible. With some clever and careful mark out ,you might be able to get a few frames from that piece. Just be careful when you finally have it finished and rigged up.Burl has a tendency to have voids and weak areas in it sometimes, so draw her back below your eyes when finally done just to be safe. I do that with all my frames anyway. Good luck with that great looking piece! Flatband


Flatband, Im using the bands you sent.

Thanks for looking out for me and protecting me. here's what i've done so far with a dremel and hand saw, to fit my right hand. Goin' ERGO.............


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

I;m going to take some of the wood and make a palm swell and glue and pin it on.


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Excellent idea Bud! The Palm Swell was made popular by my very good friend and awesome shooter Jaybird. It is a really great addition to a frame. It helps keep your hand in the same spot on every shot.Take your time. That piece is gonna turn out awesome and it's nice that you're using as much of the figured part as you can. Great find ( got any more?)! I think I have a Marshals near me. I'll have to ask the wife. Flatband


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

That is really going to be nice!!!! I love olive wood!!!


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Olive wood is super. I have an Opinel knife with the handle that is olive wood. Made some calls about obtaining some of this wood. Ended up talking to a shop owner in Israel who only works with olive wood and he wanted to know what I would be doing with the wood and he thought it best that I would not attempt cutting the wood for this purpose, but, he has someone who cuts out slingshots there and letting them cut the pattern the risk for breaking would likely not happen. With this information from someone who deals with olive wood I decided to let the olive wood go. Better have some eye protection on.


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

Here's one on Ebay, but it's $30 bones.


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

That is a nice looking chunk of wood. Good score!


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

So far, got this.................. Im afraid i removed too much material on the left fork.


----------



## Jaybird (Dec 20, 2009)

It will make a nice looking slingshot,but I would not trust it.I would use the burl wood for palm swells,or laminates.


----------



## mxred91 (Aug 8, 2010)

Generally I think any part of the slingshot should be taller than the wood is thick. Sorry to say that does look scary.


----------



## ERdept (Jun 10, 2010)

OK I have failed.

But I will use this as a pattern for a future slinger, as I spent a lot of time shaping it to my hand.


----------



## HOE (Nov 13, 2010)

Unless you can drill and drive a nail or screw across the fork, it will be unusable. The fork is too thin, this kind of design only applies to multiplex boards.


----------



## ZDP-189 (Mar 14, 2010)

Oh dear. That'sa sad but prudent decision. $4 for a new board is cheaper than a glass eye.


----------



## dean hinckley (Jan 18, 2011)

```
Oh dear. That'sa sad but prudent decision. $4 for a new board is cheaper than a glass eye.
```
that made me cringe just thinking a bout it, but very beautiful sling, and wood


----------

